# Nvidia Control Panel not installing with 441.66



## rugabunda (Dec 14, 2019)

Happens in both nvslimmer and nvcleaninstall; i tried enabling nvcontainer, that did not help.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

Try DDU: https://www.wagnardsoft.com/


----------



## rugabunda (Dec 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Try DDU: https://www.wagnardsoft.com/



Ran with NSudo as System, as I had suspected it did not solve the issue. Please run DDU and try install 441.66 with the latest NVcleaninstall. See if nvidia control panel installs properly.

I never had this issue before, i believe it has something to do with the new drivers. Nvidia's driver installer failed tduring a 441.41 driver update. After that, ALL nvidia driver updates failed to install, both previous versions and the latest, even after DDU... the only driver that worked was via windows update. Others complained of the same problem, the solution came from the next nvidia driver package update 441.66... so I suspect changes in their package.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2019)

rugabunda said:


> Ran with NSudo as System, as I had suspected it did not solve the issue. Please run DDU and try install 441.66 with the latest NVcleaninstall. See if nvidia control panel installs properly.
> 
> I never had this issue before, i believe it has something to do with the new drivers. Nvidia's driver installer failed tduring a 441.41 driver update. After that, ALL nvidia driver updates failed to install, both previous versions and the latest, even after DDU... the only driver that worked was via windows update. Others complained of the same problem, the solution came from the next nvidia driver package update 441.66... so I suspect changes in their package.



Are you installing the DCH driver?  That expects a control panel to be loaded via Windows store.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 24, 2019)

You need to manually search now for the non DCH driver on nvidia's site. Microsoft is pushing a new driver system that forces control panels to be only available through their store.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 24, 2019)

This is so freaking broken. I had changed my install location for apps to a different drive and now that I installed 441.66 Control Panel can't be installed, so I have to switch it back to C: in order to bypass the error.


----------



## rugabunda (Dec 25, 2019)

@R-T-B, NO! Oh, waiiiiiit a minute;; 441.66-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql
yep! YOURE A F**ING GENIOUS; problem is the only driver offered by nvidia's website is dhc; is the 660 gtx no longer supported?
thank you for all the good work you do, merry christmas

Ok, so I downloaded the non dch 441.66 version. Your app and nvidia.com don't allow me to do that... I had to use a third party. 441.66 ended up installing an older driver 432.00... of control panel and the driver itself; reverting from my previous 441.66 version... there is a control panel in windows control panel, but it is not accessible in the context menu on desktop, and windows 10 keeps on saying you must install it from the store.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 25, 2019)

rugabunda said:


> @R-T-B, NO! Oh, waiiiiiit a minute;; 441.66-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql
> yep! YOURE A F**ING GENIOUS; problem is the only driver offered by nvidia's website is dhc; is the 660 gtx no longer supported?
> thank you for all the good work you do, merry christmas
> 
> Ok, so I downloaded the non dch 441.66 version. Your app and nvidia.com don't allow me to do that... I had to use a third party. 441.66 ended up installing an older driver 432.00... of control panel and the driver itself; reverting from my previous 441.66 version... there is a control panel in windows control panel, but it is not accessible in the context menu on desktop, and windows 10 keeps on saying you must install it from the store.



Nvidia is playing some kind of funky game with the DCH drivers.  I still don't know what they plan to do for servers.  It's messed up.


----------



## rugabunda (Dec 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Nvidia is playing some kind of funky game with the DCH drivers.  I still don't know what they plan to do for servers.  It's messed up.



Ok, on a second attempt with NVslimmer, this time set to clean install, 446.11 installed properly with the control panel. Thanks for your help man, huge!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 25, 2019)

rugabunda said:


> Ok, on a second attempt with NVslimmer, this time set to clean install, 446.11 installed properly with the control panel. Thanks for your help man, huge!



Thank w1zzard more.  He wrote that program, I just guessed your issue.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Thank w1zzard more.  He wrote that program, I just guessed your issue.


I'm not making NVSlimmer, I make NVCleanstall


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 25, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I'm not making NVSlimmer, I make NVCleanstall



Oof.  Thanks.  All weight loss products blend together for me.


----------



## rugabunda (Dec 27, 2019)

@W1zzard, thanks a bunch, its working fine now; I guess Nvidia has some issues with their servers.


----------



## amymor (Dec 29, 2019)

same problem here ,i cannot install 441.12 - 441.66

tried all the possible ways (DDU،slimer,clean,safe mode) and installed all prerequisites ، but still nothing. i always get the "Nvidia installation failed" error.
in safe mode driver installed Properly but the Nvidia control panel doesnt appear in the right-click menu, and the "Nvidia display container" service doesnt run even manually.
i had 441.36 but after some Defragmenting and cleaning ، the "Nvidia CPL" and "Nvidia dispaly container"encountered problem


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 31, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> You need to manually search now for the non DCH driver on nvidia's site. Microsoft is pushing a new driver system that forces control panels to be only available through their store.



THIS ^

I was manually installing control panel with success. When the PC restarted, windows did some "quick" 15 second update and poof, control panel totally missing.
edit
Did try from the web store, get incompatibility error to the display driver I'm using.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> You need to manually search now for the non DCH driver on nvidia's site. Microsoft is pushing a new driver system that forces control panels to be only available through their store.


I mother&%£&!%# HATE MS!


----------



## amymor (Jan 3, 2020)

i am now stay with 416.94. maybe nvidia fix this problem in 442


----------



## Gamestarsteam (Jan 7, 2020)

Apperently Nvidia has changed the driver you get when you search for drivers on their Website to the dch one. You can still get the newest normal non dch one which actually also installs the control panel by clicking on Beta and older drivers below and looking there. I reinstalled the drivers 10 times because of this stupid garbage because I thought my antivirus or something is causing it. The normal most recent drivers (441.87) are 580mb vs around 530 for the dch version.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JB_Gamer (Jan 8, 2020)

Same with 441.87, no control panel! Last is 441.12 that works with cp. I'm installing with just the HDMI-option checked. Could it be that Nvidia is angry that they don't receive the telemetry info???


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2020)

It’s available in the whql drivers, just not the dch drivers.


----------



## arbiter (Jan 8, 2020)

rugabunda said:


> @R-T-B, NO! Oh, waiiiiiit a minute;; 441.66-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql
> yep! YOURE A F**ING GENIOUS; problem is the only driver offered by nvidia's website is dhc; is the 660 gtx no longer supported?
> thank you for all the good work you do, merry christmas
> 
> Ok, so I downloaded the non dch 441.66 version. Your app and nvidia.com don't allow me to do that... I had to use a third party. 441.66 ended up installing an older driver 432.00... of control panel and the driver itself; reverting from my previous 441.66 version... there is a control panel in windows control panel, but it is not accessible in the context menu on desktop, and windows 10 keeps on saying you must install it from the store.


https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us  <--- non-dch is right as an option


----------

